# Is it possible to mountain bike the Italian Dolomites in April?



## davecfd (May 9, 2007)

I'll be in Italy in mid-late April for my honeymoon and would love to hit the Dolomites but I'm concerned it might still be too cold/snowy. Does anyone have any experience riding there at this time of year? Thanks.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Yup - Bolzano, Brixen and Bruneck have lots of valley floor riding and are pretty good at that time of the year although alpine doesn't generally clear till late May/June. Vinschgau valley trails are pretty good too at that time since they're even sunnier (look for information about mountain - biking in Latsch). These are both in the South Tyrol SudTirol region on the western edge of the Dolomites.

more South Tyrol/Südtirol - Cycling & Mountain Biking


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Finale Ligure is very good round that time. Sea, sun, Italian style and very good riding. Tours and uplifts/shuttles are both superb. Weather will be very ridable for sure around that time. Have a late april- beginning of may trip planned for next. Have been there for 5 trips of 2 weeks already (riding and rock climbing with the family). Always good to be back.


----------

